# HYMER 534 Shower Tap/head leaking



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a 1993 Hymer 534. The shower tap leaks water when used back down the pipe from the join between the pipe and shower head. I have had the the head apart as far as I can but have failed to be able to separate the head from the pipe. How do I do that or is it a new attachment with pipe already attached? If so where is the best place to buy.
Cheers. 
PS off to France early June for 3 weeks which Aires guide would you buy?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Will have a look at my shower head and get back to you.

As for Aires book I m waiting for this one. We used the French edition last year but this one is said to be bigger and better and in English. Have a look

HERE

Johnny F


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

stevee4 said:


> I have a 1993 Hymer 534. The shower tap leaks water when used back down the pipe from the join between the pipe and shower head. I have had the the head apart as far as I can but have failed to be able to separate the head from the pipe. How do I do that or is it a new attachment with pipe already attached? If so where is the best place to buy.
> Cheers.


Hi,

Not excactly sure what you mean, but if your passing by our way, by all means pop in and we will have a look.

Regards

Peter


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Thanks Peter*

We only live in Eastbourne, and I did mean to ask last time we were in your shop last month. Will try and remember to ask when I next call


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks mango for that. Whilst I now live in Eastbourne ( headed south for better weather) Up till 1998 I lived in Chorley " Millwood Glade" Small world eh


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Steve, sorry for not getting back to you will go and look 2moz at shower head. We too are off to France early June, hope the weather is great for both of us.

You lived just down the road from us and we had friends on the very same street as you. They have now moved to Lincoln.

Take care.

Johnny F


----------

